# The green house on top of the hamster heaven?



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all, I have just managed to buy a Hamster Heaven plus a load of toys off ebay for £35 with free delivery  I dont actually have a hamster to put in it right now though, I just saw it, thought "bargain" and got it!!

The only down side is that it doesn't come with the little green house that sits on the top of the cage or the tubes that connect it.
I know the cage is just fine without the house and tubes but I was wondering if anyone had a spare house and tubes they could sell me?
Or does anyone know if they are available online/in shops?
I really would like to add it on as my hammy loves his little house and wont sleep anywhere else!
It's not urgent that I get these things as like I said, I dont have anything to put in the cage yet.

Pic in case you dont know what I'm talking about!
Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage - Dabners Pet Shop

Thanks for reading.
Claire x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Not quite sure but maybe look on ebay? xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ebay occasionally has them but these two online shops sell them a lot: 
The Pet Express - Savic Hamster Penthouse - £8.99 - Small Animals - Cages
Quality Pet Products 4U - Product Details - Savic Hamster Penthouse 2 Colours Assorted - quality pet and animal products at near trade prices

I don't think the green colour is available unless you get it with a cage


----------

